

New SARS-like virus is a 'threat to the entire world' - brequinn
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/05/28/health/france-coronavirus-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
430gj9j
The full text is a little less alarmist:
[http://www.who.int/dg/speeches/2013/world_health_assembly_20...](http://www.who.int/dg/speeches/2013/world_health_assembly_20130527/en/index.html)

